# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Microsoft says: Thanks, Linux ?

## wiresounds

Πηγή: Forbes

Is Linus Torvalds secretly working for Microsoft? That sounds crazy until you consider that lately, the free operating system he created, Linux, has been helping Microsoft close deals. 

Consider the deal that Microsoft snagged with the London borough of Newham, announced in early August. Looking to overhaul their computer systems, the Brits originally planned to dump Microsoft's Windows and switch to open-source programs, including Linux. But when they commissioned a study to evaluate costs, *they found it would be cheaper to stick with Windows. So they signed on for a 10-year deal.*

"We think the savings following the Linux route would have been about half what they were when following the Microsoft route," says Richard Steel, Newham's director of information and communications technology. 

Knocking the legs out from under Linux is one of the new paths Microsoft is following as it approaches its 30th anniversary next year. Growth is slowing in the businesses that drove its early years, and regulatory attacks on the bare-knuckled deal-making of its youth are forcing a more mature Microsoft to behave differently. But as its sell against Linux shows, Microsoft still packs plenty of punch. 

How could "free" Linux cost more than Windows? First of all, Red Hat, the leading Linux distributor, now charges $799 to $2,499 for each server running Linux. That's not for the software, mind you, but for "maintenance." Semantics aside, you're paying for Linux. 

Add in the cost of retraining users and IT staff, rewriting applications to run on Linux, and the cost of paying separately for programs like application servers, Web servers and directories (which come bundled with Windows). You also may need to pay consultants to stitch the pieces together, and you might need to buy insurance to protect you against lawsuits over intellectual property rights. (One outfit hawks such policies for $150,000 year.) 

Steel admits that Microsoft cut prices to meet the Linux threat. But more important, Steel says, is that Linux ended up proving the value of Microsoft's products. Moreover, Steel notes that Linux lacks things that Windows offers, like the ability to run on tablet PCs--a feature that will let Newham's civil servants tap in data from the field. 

Which raises a few questions: First, how long will it take Linux to catch up with Windows in terms of features, device driver support and breadth of applications? 

Torvalds' Linux kernel (the core of the operating system) is 13 years old. Other parts of the operating system are even older. Even if Linux does catch up, will it matter? If the Linux camp simply manages to create an operating system that does roughly what Windows does for roughly the same price, what will be the point? 

Think how Microsoft must love this. Rivals like IBM and Novell are pumping millions of dollars and mountains of brainpower into development of a commodity operating system--they are re-inventing the wheel. 

Meanwhile, Microsoft is climbing "up the stack," growing stronger in Web applications and business applications, using its server operating system as a launching pad to push into adjacent markets just as it used its PC operating system to take over the market for desktop applications. 

Forrester Research says 56% of companies now cite Microsoft's .NET technologies as their primary development platform, while 44% use a rival platform called Java 2 Enterprise Edition (J2EE) as their building blocks. That smaller portion is shared by BEA Systems, IBM, Oracle, and Sun Microsystems. 

Microsofties say they were more worried about Linux a few years ago, when it was a truly free program, spreading on its own, from user to user, like a virus. Now that Linux costs real money, and is sold by buttoned-down blue suits from IBM and Novell, Microsoft feels more confident. Microsoft has beaten these guys, badly, in operating system wars before. 

In Newham, Microsoft staved off an attack by IBM, which was pushing the borough to switch to Linux. In the end IBM didn't even win Newham's hardware business--the bid went to Hewlett-Packard. 

For now, IBM and its Linux allies have more luck when they use Linux to attack each other rather than Microsoft. HP, IBM and Sun spent 20 years building a Unix market. Now they're lobbing Linux grenades into each other's camps, stealing Unix customers from each other. In the end this kamikaze warfare will destroy all the profit in this market, as fat-margin Unix boxes are replaced by low-margin Linux systems. Worldwide sales of Unix servers have already plunged from $26.5 billion in 2000 to $16.4 billion in 2003, according to market researcher IDC. 

To be sure, Microsoft too is losing sales to Linux. By 2008, sales of Intel-based servers running Linux will approach $10 billion, versus $22 billion for Windows, IDC reckons. And, yes, as Newham proves, Linux is forcing Microsoft to slash prices and to work harder to keep customers. 

But Microsoft likes fighting. "Microsoft does not move well unless there is a competitor to focus on," says Robert Enderle, president of the Enderle Group, a market research firm. "Linux is making Microsoft vastly more capable." 

For years customers griped that Microsoft was gouging them. Now, thanks to IBM, Novell, and Red Hat, customers are learning what it is that Microsoft charges them for--upgrades, patches, research and development, indemnification, integration of disparate programs. Some, like the folks in Newham, are discovering that Microsoft isn't ripping them off at all. 

Says Enderle: "Linus Torvalds has probably been a bigger asset to Microsoft than Bill Gates, and I doubt he'll even get the opportunity to spend the night in Bill's house." 

Fair enough. Maybe a nice card at Christmas would do.

----------


## pvas

Long live Microsoft !
 ::

----------


## racer

Το κειμένου εμένα μου μοιάζει προπαγάνδα και ψέματα. Για παράδειγμα:

Δε με νοιάζει αν το red hat έχει $2000, το linux δεν είναι μόνο red hat
Δε με νοιάζει αν το linux δε τρέχει σε tablet PC (άσε που δε νομίζω να είναι αλήθεια αυτο), ποσοι χρισιμοποιούνε τέτοια?
Ποιά είναι αυτή η ετερεία που προσπαθεί να μας πίσει οτι την συμφέρει να βάλει windows? Την ξέρει η μάνα της? Εδώ έχουμε ετερείες διεθνος ανγνωρησμένες και καταξιομένες που λειτουργούνε με free software και θα ασχολιθούμε με τη γνώμη του δήμαρχου του Newham?
Αν μια ετερεία πρέπει να κάνει migrate τα προγράματα που έχι είδη και χρισιμοποιεί τότε μιλάμε για αυτήν την περίπτωση μόνο. Δεν λέει τίποτα για ετερείες που τώρα ξεκινάνε
Δεν λέει τίποτα για συνδιασμό linux/windows
Δεν λέει τίποτα για performance/stability

----------


## acoul

Ο μόνος λόγος για να είναι κανείς αντίθετος σε open-source αρχιτεκτονικές είναι η αφέλεια και η αμάθεια

Ο ιδιώτης - έμπορος, διστυχώς νοιάζεται μόνο για το κέρδος. ούτε για την λειτουργικότητα ούτε για την ανάπτυξη του καταναλωτή και για αυτό λατρεύει την αμάθεια και τα μονοπώλια ενώ καλλιεργεί την πειρατεία προκειμένου να εξαπλωθεί σε μη αναστρέψιμο βαθμό η "ασθένεια" και μετά να βάλει τους δικηγόρους να εισπράτουν το κόστος για τις μπλέ οθόνες !!

Γιατί ένα σύστημα που ανήκει σε αυτούς που το χρησιμοποιούν και αναπτύσεται διαρκώς γύρω και ανάλογα με τις ανάγκες τους μπορεί να στεναχωρεί μερικούς είναι πραγματικά ένα περίεργο φαινόμενο

με την ίδια λογική το awmn που είναι open - public network θα έπρεπε να "στεναχωρεί" σε σχέση με ένα αντίστοιχο της M$ ή του ΟΤΕ

το 100% setup της EEXI λειτουργεί σε Linux τα τελευταία 11 χρόνια και η ΤΠ/ΤΕΕ λειτουργεί σε 60% Linux Farms και 40% SUN/Solaris

προσωπικά δουλεύω το Linux σε desktop αποκλειστικά τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια

open source opens your eyes

----------


## Ernest0x

> Δε με νοιάζει αν το linux δε τρέχει σε tablet PC (άσε που δε νομίζω να είναι αλήθεια αυτο), ποσοι χρισιμοποιούνε τέτοια?




```
http://linux-tablet-pc.dhs.org/
```

Το Linux μπαίνει ΠΑΝΤΟΥ!

Αυτήν την ιδιότητά του απολαμβάνουμε πολλοί απ' τους AWMNίτες....

----------


## pvas

Το να γουστάρει κάποιος το Open Source δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να γουστάρει και το Linux. Το να ξανα-ανακαλύπτεις τον τροχό, ουκ ανδρός σοφού. Ειδικά στο επίπεδο που έχουν φτάσει τα σημερινά λάστιχα...  ::

----------


## mojiro

δεν παμε καλα...
και πως θα το πουνε το παιδι ? _Microlinux 2004_

----------


## racer

Βλέπω συμφωνούμε οτι είναι απλά πυροτέχνημα  ::

----------


## wiresounds

Βρε παιδιά δείτε πεις το υπογράφει. Ο Forbes το παπαγαλάκι των πολυεθνικών.

Απλώς μου έκανε αρκετή εντύπωση, και βλέποντας τις αντιδράσεις σας και σε εσας, και για αυτό το έκανα post.[/img]

----------


## Ernest0x

> Το να γουστάρει κάποιος το Open Source δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να γουστάρει και το Linux.


Το να γουστάρει κάποιος το Open Source σημαίνει πως πρέπει να γουστάρει πλατφόρμες οι οποίες το στηρίζουν.

Το να γουστάρει κάποιος το Open Source σημαίνει πως δεν ΔΕΝ πρέπει να γουστάρει την Micro$oft.




> Το να ξανα-ανακαλύπτεις τον τροχό, ουκ ανδρός σοφού. Ειδικά στο επίπεδο που έχουν φτάσει τα σημερινά λάστιχα...


Αν ανακαλύψεις πως το επίπεδο στο οποίο έχουν φτάσει τα σημερινά λάστιχα τα καθιστά επιρρεπή στο τρύπημα, τότε είναι σοφό να δώσεις αλλού εμπιστοσύνη.

----------


## Achille

Απορώ γιατί ασχολείστε ακόμα με άρθρο που είναι τίγκα στη βλακεία.

Το κορυφαίο ήταν ότι στο Linux πρέπει να αγοράσεις τους web servers, ενώ στα Windows τους έχει τσάμπα  ::

----------


## pvas

> Το να ξανα-ανακαλύπτεις τον τροχό, ουκ ανδρός σοφού. Ειδικά στο επίπεδο που έχουν φτάσει τα σημερινά λάστιχα...
> 
> 
> Αν ανακαλύψεις πως το επίπεδο στο οποίο έχουν φτάσει τα σημερινά λάστιχα τα καθιστά επιρρεπή στο τρύπημα, τότε είναι σοφό να δώσεις αλλού εμπιστοσύνη.


Καλύτερα το μισοελαττωματικό λάστιχο (που εδώ που τα λέμε το Linux στην παρούσα φάση του είναι ο ορισμός του ελαττωματικού), παρά η ξύλινη ρόδα του Linux (η οποία μπορεί να σου χαλάσει και τον δρόμο...)




> Το να γουστάρει κάποιος το Open Source σημαίνει πως πρέπει να γουστάρει πλατφόρμες οι οποίες το στηρίζουν. 
> 
> Το να γουστάρει κάποιος το Open Source σημαίνει πως δεν ΔΕΝ πρέπει να γουστάρει την Micro$oft.


Κάθε Open Source πρόγραμμα που σέβεται τον εαυτό του, βγάζει έκδοση και για Windows (δηλαδή υποστηρίζει την Microsoft). Καμία loopα κώδικα δεν ανήκει στο λειτουργικό για το οποίο γράφεται. Ένα Open Source λειτουργικό είναι μόνο το 2% της γκάμας που απευθύνεται το Open source σαν κίνηση. Και μη ξεχνάτε ότι ο πυρήνας του Linux είναι βασισμένος σε πυρήνα 10ετίας και πάνω, ενώ ο πυρήνας άλλων σύγχρονων λειτουργικών συστημάτων είναι ξαναγραμμένος από την αρχή πάνω στα σημερινά standards και ανάγκες της αγοράς. Κανένας δε μπορεί να πείσει πως όποιος κουβαλάει μαζί του μία ταμπέλα που λέει Open Source είναι και άξιος για να την έχει. Άρα δεν έχουμε καμία υποχρέωση να τον υποστηρίζουμε χάρη στην ταμπέλα.



> Το κορυφαίο ήταν ότι στο Linux πρέπει να αγοράσεις τους web servers, ενώ στα Windows τους έχει τσάμπα


Είναι το λεγόμενο Customer Support, το οποίο το Linux (παρόλο που ήδη είναι εμπορικό λειτουργικό) το κοιτάει με τα κιάλια...

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Ernest0x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Το να ξανα-ανακαλύπτεις τον τροχό, ουκ ανδρός σοφού. Ειδικά στο επίπεδο που έχουν φτάσει τα σημερινά λάστιχα...
> 
> 
> ...


Ναι έχεις δίκιο...για αυτό και η sgi που αναζητεί σοβαρές / αξιόπιστες / 24/7/365 λύσεις, μετά την κατάργηση του IRIX πήγε στα windows  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

(Hint... φυσικά και δεν ασχολήθηκε με τα win...αλλά με το linux. Ναι , με αυτόν τον πυρήνα 10ετίας και όχι με τον ολοκαίνουργιο πυρήνα των longhorn)

Μην υπερβάλλουμε κιολλας pvas...

----------


## pvas

> Μην υπερβάλλουμε κιολλας pvas...


Όταν έχεις να αντιμετωπίσεις υπερβολές, κάνεις και εσύ καμιά υπερβολή για να έρθει στα ίσα του το πράγμα  ::

----------


## Achille

Και τώρα που το είπες εσύ pvas, ξαφνικά όλοι οι κόμβοι του AWMN γυρίσανε σε Windows.

Πώπω τι ζημιά μας έκανες...

Για πήγαινε μια βολτίτσα από εδώ:
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=8548

και μετά έλα να μας εξηγήσεις γιατί τα Windows είναι καλύτερο λειτουργικό από το Linux.

----------


## pvas

Χμμ, δε μου λέει κάτι. Δεν είναι παρά μια κλειστή δημοσκόπηση για τους routers. Το routing δεν είναι κάτι που αφορά τους χρήστες, και όλοι ξέρουμε πολύ καλά πως μπορεί να γίνει hardwareικά πολύ ποιο ποιοτικά και αποτελεσματικά.

----------


## Achille

Και με μικρότερο κόστος, ε; Όπως είδες ακόμα και οι hardware λύσεις πλέον τρέχουν Linux (και όχι Windows για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε).

Μπορεί η Microsoft να έχει την αγορά των Desktops, την αγορά των embedded όμως την έχει χάσει προ πολλού, στην αγορά των clusters δεν τόλμησε να εμφανιστεί, και στους servers δίνει μάχη με προδιαγεγραμμένη πορεία.

Επειδή στο Linux δεν παίζεις παιχνίδια και δεν το υποστηρίζουν ακόμα όλοι οι κατασκευαστές hardware (αν και πολλοί παίχτες όπως η Intel, η NVIDIA, η Cisco κλπ έχουν μπει δυναμικά) δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν έχει δυνατά σημεία που δεν μπορούν να χτυπήσουν με τίποτα τα λειτουργικά της Microsoft.

Και δεν κρέμεσαι από την κάθε εταιρία που σήμερα σε υποστηρίζει και αύριο σου λέει να αναβαθμίσεις (= να της τα σκάσεις) για να συνεχίσει να σε υποστηρίζει ακόμα και με security updates.
Και ξέρεις και ανά πάσα στιγμή τι γίνεται στο σύστημά σου, και δεν προσεύχεσαι να μπει το τελευταίο service pack χωρίς να πάρεις το σύστημά σου στο χέρι.

----------


## racer

@pvas:

1. Πότε ακρηβός (χρονολογεία) ξαναγράφτηκε άπ το μηδέν ο πυρήνας των windows ΝΤ?
2. Για πόσα χρόνια χρισιμοποιούσανε κομάτια απο τον παλιό πυρήνα?
3. Ποιές νέες λειτουργείες ενσωματώνοντε στο νέο πυρήνα ? (πχ modularity, security features etc)
4. Ποιές είναι οι βασικές απαιτήσεις του σε υπολογιστική υσχή ?

Επιδή είτε δεν είσαι ενημερομένος, είτε εθελοτυφλείς, να σου πώ τα εξής:
1. Το 2003
2. Απο επόχής ΝΤ 3.x
3. Αυτές που το linux είχε εδώ και μία 10αετία
4. Κάτι άκουσα για 4GHz, 64bit. Αληθέβει?

Πώς είναι δυνατόν ένα λειτουργικό με πυρήνα 10ετείας να κοντράρει στα ίσια την παντοδύναμη Microsoft στην αγορά των server? Πώς είναι δυνατόν να έχει χαρακτηριστηκά απόδοσης που η Microsoft τα βλέπει ακόμα στα όνειρα της? (scheduler, memmory management, tcp/ip stack)

By the way, σου μιλάει ο άνθρωπος που θεωρεί το linux 'αργό' και υποτυπώδες σε σχέση με άλλα open source projects (μόνο το debian πάει να κάνει κάτι τελευταίος)

----------


## acoul

> Το να γουστάρει κάποιος το Open Source δεν σημαίνει πως πρέπει να γουστάρει και το Linux. Το να ξανα-ανακαλύπτεις τον τροχό, ουκ ανδρός σοφού. Ειδικά στο επίπεδο που έχουν φτάσει τα σημερινά λάστιχα...


Έχεις πληρώσει το OS και τις εφαρμογές που χρησιμοποιείς ή περιμένεις επίσκεψη από τους big brother δικηγόρους του Bill?

Το να γουστάρει κανείς την πειρατεία και μάλιστα για προϊόν που το μόνο που σε μαθαίνει είναι πως να κάνεις κλικ το ποντίκι, να κάνεις reinstall drivers συνεχώς μπας και δουλέψουν και οι υπόλοιποι drivers και να ξοδεύεις τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σου σε άπειρα reboot είναι άξιο απορείας...

keep walking and keep rebooting  ::

----------


## papashark

Εγώ θεωρώ άξιο απορείας πως τόσοι άνρθωποι επιμένουν να συγκρίνουν 2 προϊόντα για διαφορετική χρήση....  ::

----------


## pvas

> Εγώ θεωρώ άξιο απορείας πως τόσοι άνρθωποι επιμένουν να συγκρίνουν 2 προϊόντα για διαφορετική χρήση....


Να και μια πολύ ώριμη προσέγγιση του θέματος...  :: 



> Το να γουστάρει κανείς προϊόν που το μόνο που σε μαθαίνει είναι πως να κάνεις κλικ το ποντίκι, να κάνεις reinstall drivers συνεχώς μπας και δουλέψουν και οι υπόλοιποι drivers και να ξοδεύεις τον πολύτιμο χρόνο σου σε άπειρα reboot είναι άξιο απορείας...


Όταν κάποιοι (και δε μιλάω για κανέναν από εδώ μέσα) μάθαιναν να κάνουν click το ποντίκι, εγώ έγραφα κώδικα σε Win32 Assembly (καλά το μάντεψες, εφαρμογές για Windows). Κανένα λειτουργικό δε σε περιορίζει στην γνώση και στο πόσο θα εμβαθύνεις σε αυτό. Όσον αφορά τους drivers, στο Linux δεν τους κάνεις συνέχεια reinstall επειδή δεν υπάρχουν... Από τα Windows 2000/XP ακόμα και πάνω η υποστήριξη σε hardware δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αντίστοιχη του Linux στο οποίο κανένας δε μπορεί να σου πει με βεβαιότητα αν κάποια συσκευή υποστηρίζεται ή όχι. Και να συμπληρώσω πως στην πλειοψηφία του hardware που κυκλοφορεί δεν απαιτείται καν restart μετά την εγκατάσταση του σχετικού driver. Αυτό είναι μια λανθασμένη εντύπωση που έχει προκληθεί από τους installers των drivers.



> @pvas:
> 1. Πότε ακρηβός (χρονολογεία) ξαναγράφτηκε άπ το μηδέν ο πυρήνας των windows ΝΤ?
> 2. Για πόσα χρόνια χρισιμοποιούσανε κομάτια απο τον παλιό πυρήνα?
> 3. Ποιές νέες λειτουργείες ενσωματώνοντε στο νέο πυρήνα ? (πχ modularity, security features etc)
> 4. Ποιές είναι οι βασικές απαιτήσεις του σε υπολογιστική υσχή ?
> 
> Επιδή είτε δεν είσαι ενημερομένος, είτε εθελοτυφλείς, να σου πώ τα εξής:
> 
> 1. Το 2003
> ...


Και τι ακριβώς θες να πεις με αυτό; Η ποιότητα πάντα κόστιζε και πάντα θα κοστίζει.



> By the way, σου μιλάει ο άνθρωπος που θεωρεί το linux 'αργό' και υποτυπώδες σε σχέση με άλλα open source projects (μόνο το debian πάει να κάνει κάτι τελευταίος)


Αργό και υποτυπώδες. Τι άλλο χρειάζεται να ακούσει κανείς για να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του; Μήπως ήθελες να πεις κάτι άλλο...  ::

----------


## Achille

> Εγώ θεωρώ άξιο απορείας πως τόσοι άνρθωποι επιμένουν να συγκρίνουν 2 προϊόντα για διαφορετική χρήση....


Συγκρίνουν δυο λειτουργικά συστήματα, που μπορούν να έχουν οποιαδήποτε χρήση.

Πάντα οι Microsoftικοί πάντως επικεντρώνονται στην υποστήριξη των άλλων και όχι στη δική τους. Οι άλλοι υποστηρίζουν την εγκατάσταση των λειτουργικών τους, οι άλλοι βγάζουν drivers για τις συσκευές τους μόνο για Windows, οι εταιρίες πουλάνε software μόνο για Windows και πάει λέγοντας.

Τελικά απλά δεν έχουν κανένα επιχείρημα γιατί τα Windows είναι καλύτερο λειτουργικό. Το επιχείρημα είναι "βάλτε Windows, τα συνιστούν 29 κατασκευαστές πλυντηρίων".

Ε, δεν τα συνιστουν και τόσοι πολλοί πλέον, και όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές Hardware και Software υποστηρίζουν και εναλλακτικές πλατφόρμες. Ο χρόνος κυλάει εναντίων του μονοπωλίου, και όχι υπερ του  ::

----------


## Brat3

Πως ακριβώς θα γράψει κάποιος στα windows, networking εφαρμογές όταν το SP2 των XP καταργεί τα raw sockets ?

Εφόσον λένε οτί τα windows μπορούν και τα κάνουν όλα...για στείλε μου εσύ ένα custom πακέτο με ότι tcp flags μπορεί να φανταστώ απο μηχάνημα windows με SP2. Και μην μου πεις δεν χρειάζονται γι αυτό τα κόψαν....γιατί αυτή είναι η πιο γελοία δικαιολογία. Όσαν δεν φτάνει η αλεπού (η δεν μπορεί να υλοποιήσει σωστά, παρόλο που το networking stack των windows είναι κλεμμένο από αλλόυ, από ποιον άραγε ?) τα κάνει κρεμαστάρια.

Και ναi, το Linux σήμερα δεν μπορεί να παίξει όλα τα παιχνίδια που υπάρχουν σε windows (γιατί μόνο στα παιχνίδια υπάρχει κόλλημα...δεν έχει βγει κάποιος να πει δεν υπάρχει το τάδε application σε linux/*nix) αλλά φροντίζει γι αυτό και το παλεύει να "φτάσει" τα windows. Τα windows τι κάνουν από την άλλη για να φτάσουν το linux ? Κόβουν features επειδή "δεν είναι για τους users μας αυτά" ?

Όποιος θέλει χρησιμοποιεί το ένα λειτουργικό...όποιος θέλει το άλλο...όποιος θέλει ένα τρίτο. Το θέμα είναι πόσο κομπλεξικά βλέπεις τους άλλους με τα άλλα λειτουργικά. Και ο κομπλεξισμός του καθενός είναι εντελώς προσωπικό ζήτημα και δεν δηλώνει πιο λειτουργικό είναι καλύτερο.

----------


## cirrus

Με το που διάβασα το άρθρο είπα να μην συμμετάσχω σε thread βασισμένο σε αηδίες, παρόλα αυτά δεν άντεξα.



> Καλύτερα το μισοελαττωματικό λάστιχο (που εδώ που τα λέμε το Linux στην παρούσα φάση του είναι ο ορισμός του ελαττωματικού), παρά η ξύλινη ρόδα του Linux (η οποία μπορεί να σου χαλάσει και τον δρόμο...)


Ιδικά αυτό με έκανε να γελάσω πάρα πολύ. Το linux είναι ο ορισμός του ελαττωματικού;!!!!
Ας σοβαρευτούμε λιγάκι μου λες ότι τα windows που crashαρουνε συνέχεια, που κάνουνε reboot όποτε γουστάρουν, που πάνε να προσφέρουν υποτιθέμενο security through obscurity, είναι που δεν είναι ελαττωματικά, ενώ το linux είναι;
Ο μόνος λόγος που θα μπορούσα να σε δικαιολογισώ είναι αν δουλεύεις για την Microsoft (ξέρεις τι λένε αν δεν παινέψουμε το σπίτι μας θα πέσει να μας πλακώσει).

Και έτσι ενα quote για κλείσιμο:



> "A Journal du Net article reports that about 8% of Windows sessions require a machine reboot. The relevant quote (translated from french) is: "The average rate of failures requiring a system reboot has been measured at around 8% per session. This number varies widely depending on the version of Windows. Windows 2000 has a failure rate of 4%, and NT4 is at 3%, whereas Windows XP is close to 12%." The study was originally made by Acadys and Microcost and gathered data from 1.2M machines belonging to about one thousand companies over a period of one month in seven different countries."


Παρότι από την δικιά μου την εμπειρία τα ποσοστά είναι μάλλον πολύ μεγαλύτερα (και πρόσεξε το study είναι από μηχανήματα εταιριών που υποτίθεται, ότι υπάρχει και κάποιος υπεύθυνος και τα κάνει maintain και κάποιος θα περίμενε ότι θα είναι πιο stable από desktop των normal users).
(Επίσης δυστυχώς δεν διευκρινίζει πόσο είναι το average session γιατί το κόβω γύρω στα 10-20 λεπτά :: )
Και μου συγκρίνεις αυτά με το linux που δεν μασάει σε τίποτα και δεν σταματάει πουθενά;

----------


## vaf

Έλειπα αρκετό κερό λόγο διακοπών, εξεταστικών, off-line αλλα το topic μου κέντρησε το ενδιαφέρον...

Δε μου λέτε, αν δεν κάνω λάθως τα windows 95 δεν ήταν το λειτουργικό για desktops το οποίο για να 'τρέξει ανθρώπινα' (ας μην υπολιγίσουμε τις μπλε οθώνες...) απαιτούσε Pentium και καμια 32άρα RAM?

Η κατάσταση από ότι βλέπω μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει βελτιωθεί και πολύ...

Εγώ με ένα P75 και 47MB ram κάνω routing και έχω σηκώσει ftp,web servers καθώς και firewall.


Δεν έχει prob με υιούς κτλ.

Δε σχολειάζω τη δυκτιακή υπεροχή του Linux σε σχέση με τα win.

Για τη σταθερώτητα ούτε λόγος.

Ούτε την προσαρμοστικότητά του σε οποιδήποτε σύστημα ΚΑΙ χρήστη :το έχω δει εγκατεστημένο σε ηλεκτρονικές πλακέτες, ρολόγια, routers  ::  και το χειρίζεται και ο μικρός μου αδελφός ο οποίος δεν έχει ιδέα το τι μπωρεί να κάνει κάποιος με το πληκτρολόγειο...
Το πρωτιμάει από τα win αφού δεν έχει φάει ποτέ nuke και το max paine και Unreal τρέχουν με winex και native το 2ο με καλήτερες επιδώσεις..

Τις εργασίες τις σχολής τις κάνω 4 χρώνια τώρα σε OpenOffice καθώς και σε ένα προγραμματάκι σε ένα αρχαίο PDA που έχω, το οποίο υποστιρίζεται...

Ο μόνος λόγος που έχω Windows είναι το γεγωνός ότι δεν έχει ωριμάσει αρκετά το winex ώστε να τρέχει όλα τα παιχνίδια που έχω (αν και τρέχουν τα 26/30)..

Μην τρελαθούμε κιόλα.

----------


## pvas

Δείτε στο Attachment Uptime σε PC με Microsoft Windows XP Pro.
Να σημειωθεί πως με το παρόν PC σερβίρω HTTP/FTP/Tunneling, κάνω Web Developing (ASP/PHP), Image Retouching, Win32 Assembly Coding, Low Level Debugging κλπ. κλπ.
Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί το PC του:
1) Δεν είναι άτομο που πρέπει να συμπεριληφθεί σε στατιστικές σαν αυτή που αναφέρθηκε.
2) Δεν είναι άτομο που μας ενδιαφέρει τι postάρει επί του θέματος.

Επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν είμαι κατά του Open Source. Δε λέω πως τα Windows δεν έχουν παρουσιάσει, παρουσιάζουν και θα παρουσιάσουν προβλήματα. Απλά το Linux δεν είναι αυτό που κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι είναι. Όσο για το αν θα επικρατήσει στην αγορά, ας αφήσουμε τον χρόνο να μας δείξει...

----------


## cirrus

> Δείτε στο Attachment Uptime σε PC με Microsoft Windows XP Pro.
> Να σημειωθεί πως με το παρόν PC σερβίρω HTTP/FTP/Tunneling, κάνω Web Developing (ASP/PHP), Image Retouching, Win32 Assembly Coding, Low Level Debugging κλπ. κλπ.


Να σου πω την αλήθεια ένα uptime δεν μου λέει τίποτα. 
Άσε που έχω δει desktop μηχανήματα με linux που κάνουνε πολλά περισσότερα και έχουνε πολύ περισσότερο uptime.
Ούτως η αλλιώς στο επόμενο windows update σου (αν υποθέσουμε ότι κάνεις) θα μηδενιστεί.



> Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί το PC του:
> 1) Δεν είναι άτομο που πρέπει να συμπεριληφθεί σε στατιστικές σαν αυτή που αναφέρθηκε.


Μα εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Τα windows δεν νοιάζονται αν ξέρεις ή όχι να χρησιμοποιείς το PC σου, απλά κάνουνε ότι γουστάρουν όταν θέλουνε χωρίς να σου λένε τίποτα.



> 2) Δεν είναι άτομο που μας ενδιαφέρει τι postάρει επί του θέματος.


Το ύφος σου δεν μου αρέσει




> Απλά το Linux δεν είναι αυτό που κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι είναι.


Δυστυχώς για εσένα είναι. Είναι ένα σταθερό λειτουργικό, το οποίο σου δίνει την δυνατότητα άμα δεν γουστάρεις κάτι να κάτσεις και να το φτιάξεις ή να το αλλάξεις.



> Όσο για το αν θα επικρατήσει στην αγορά, ας αφήσουμε τον χρόνο να μας δείξει...


Είναι φανερό πως στην αγορά server έχει επικρατήσει εδώ και πάρα πολύ καιρό. Από εκεί και πέρα να σου πω την αλήθεια, δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου να επικρατήσει στην αγορά desktop, εγώ μια χαρά την κάνω την δουλειά μου και σαν server αλλά και σαν desktop λειτουργικό εδώ και πολύ καιρό και αυτό δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει.
Σε καμία περίπτωση δεν προσπαθώ να σε πείσω να αλλάξεις σε linux μιας και αναγνωρίζω ότι το linux δεν είναι για όλους.

edit: Θέλω να σε δω όταν τα windows θα επιβάλουν TCPA-based restrictions και δεν θα μπορείς ούτε MP3 να παίξεις τι θα κάνεις.

----------


## lambrosk

Συγνώμη σε αυτές τις 38 μέρες Windows Update  ::  έχεις κάνει το τελευταίο Service Pack για το dotNetFramework το έχεις βάλεις; 
restart δεν σου ζήτησε;  ::  
Γενικά services ανεβάζεις και κατεβάσεις αν κολήσουν χωρίς restart;;;  ::

----------


## mindfox

> Όταν κάποιοι (και δε μιλάω για κανέναν από εδώ μέσα) μάθαιναν να κάνουν click το ποντίκι, εγώ έγραφα κώδικα σε Win32 Assembly (καλά το μάντεψες, εφαρμογές για Windows).


Όταν έγραφες σε Win32 Assembly, μάλλον δεν γνώριζες που παν τα τέσσερα. Δεν υπάρχει Assembly για λειτουργικά, μόνο για επεξεργαστές.
Έτσι λοιπόν, το μόνο που μπορεί να έκανες, είναι να είχες κάποιο compiler για Assembly σε x86 αρχιτεκτονική.
Sorry που θα το πω, αλλά νομίζω ότι είσαι ψεύτης και φαφλατάς. Και μόνο από τα λεγόμενά σου φαίνεται ότι δεν γνωρίζεις.
Αλλά και να έκανες κάτι τέτοιο, το μόνο που μπορώ να σου πω είναι ότι είναι μεγάλη βλακεία, μια και έπρεπε να ανακαλύψεις τον τροχό από την αρχή και να κάνεις τα πάντα μόνος σου (αλήθεια, τότε τι τα χρειαζόσουν τα Windows; )

Η διαφορά στην ταχύτητα θα φαινόταν μόνο από τρομερά απαιτητικές εφαρμογές που έχουν να κάνουμ είτε με γραφικά είτε με μαθηματικές πράξεις (ως επί το πλείστον με δεκαδικά). Άλλος λόγος (εκτός βέβαια από τη λόξα ή την όρεξη για μάθηση) δεν υπάρχει




> Κανένα λειτουργικό δε σε περιορίζει στην γνώση και στο πόσο θα εμβαθύνεις σε αυτό. Όσον αφορά τους drivers, στο Linux δεν τους κάνεις συνέχεια reinstall επειδή δεν υπάρχουν... Από τα Windows 2000/XP ακόμα και πάνω η υποστήριξη σε hardware δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αντίστοιχη του Linux στο οποίο κανένας δε μπορεί να σου πει με βεβαιότητα αν κάποια συσκευή υποστηρίζεται ή όχι. Και να συμπληρώσω πως στην πλειοψηφία του hardware που κυκλοφορεί δεν απαιτείται καν restart μετά την εγκατάσταση του σχετικού driver. Αυτό είναι μια λανθασμένη εντύπωση που έχει προκληθεί από τους installers των drivers.


Χμμ, εδώ δίνεις ρεσιτάλ γνώσεων... Δεν υπάρχουν drivers... ΟΚ, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το Linux σαν λειτουργικό, δεν δίνει ένα ομοιόμορφο τρόπο επικοινωνίας με το hardware, άρα κάθε πρόγραμμα ενσωματώνει και κώδικα για κάτι τέτοιο. Που σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι όταν φορτώνεις quagga για routing, έχει μέσα και κώδικα για τον τρόπο πρόσβασης στη μνήμη, το σκληρό δίσκο, την κάρτα γραφικών, το πληκτρολόγιο, το RTC του motherboard (για να μην αναφερθώ καν στο θέμα διαχείρισης των Interrupts και των διευθύνσεων μνήμης που είναι reserved για τις θύρες επέκτασης)
Αααααχχχχχχ, δεν φτάνει που δεν ξέρεις, πας να το παίξεις και ξερόλας...




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> @pvas:
> 1. Πότε ακρηβός (χρονολογεία) ξαναγράφτηκε άπ το μηδέν ο πυρήνας των windows ΝΤ?
> 2. Για πόσα χρόνια χρισιμοποιούσανε κομάτια απο τον παλιό πυρήνα?
> 3. Ποιές νέες λειτουργείες ενσωματώνοντε στο νέο πυρήνα ? (πχ modularity, security features etc)
> 4. Ποιές είναι οι βασικές απαιτήσεις του σε υπολογιστική υσχή ?
> 
> Επιδή είτε δεν είσαι ενημερομένος, είτε εθελοτυφλείς, να σου πώ τα εξής:
> ...


Αυτό είναι αλήθεια. Όταν δω ποιοτικά προγράμματα από τη Microsoft και όχι φιγουρατζίδικα GUI και ατέλειτη σπατάλη των πόρων του υπολογιστή μου για λειτουργίες που είναι περιτές, τότε θα πω ότι η Microsoft χρεώνει ότι αξίζει (αυτό που λένε, ότι πληρώσεις, παίρνεις)




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> By the way, σου μιλάει ο άνθρωπος που θεωρεί το linux 'αργό' και υποτυπώδες σε σχέση με άλλα open source projects (μόνο το debian πάει να κάνει κάτι τελευταίος)
> 
> 
> Αργό και υποτυπώδες. Τι άλλο χρειάζεται να ακούσει κανείς για να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του; Μήπως ήθελες να πεις κάτι άλλο...


Μπορείς να μου πεις σε τι σύστημα έκανες τις μετρήσεις σου για να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα ότι το Linux είναι πιο αργό από τα Windows;
Τι προγράμματα έτρεξες για τις μετρήσεις;

Λυπάμαι για το επιθετικό ύφος, αλλά με τον τρόπο που "το παίζεις", και λίγα σου είπα

----------


## mindfox

> Δείτε στο Attachment Uptime σε PC με Microsoft Windows XP Pro.
> Να σημειωθεί πως με το παρόν PC σερβίρω HTTP/FTP/Tunneling, κάνω Web Developing (ASP/PHP), Image Retouching, Win32 Assembly Coding, Low Level Debugging κλπ. κλπ.
> Αν κάποιος δεν ξέρει να χρησιμοποιεί το PC του:
> 1) Δεν είναι άτομο που πρέπει να συμπεριληφθεί σε στατιστικές σαν αυτή που αναφέρθηκε.
> 2) Δεν είναι άτομο που μας ενδιαφέρει τι postάρει επί του θέματος.
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω πως δεν είμαι κατά του Open Source. Δε λέω πως τα Windows δεν έχουν παρουσιάσει, παρουσιάζουν και θα παρουσιάσουν προβλήματα. Απλά το Linux δεν είναι αυτό που κάποιοι νομίζουν ότι είναι. Όσο για το αν θα επικρατήσει στην αγορά, ας αφήσουμε τον χρόνο να μας δείξει...


Θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις τι εμπειρία έχεις από πλατφόρμα Microsoft (και δεν εννοώ μόνο τα XP  :: 

Έχεις στήσει ποτέ σου domain;
Έχεις παίξει με Group policies;
Έχεις δουλέψει καθόλου τους servers της Microsoft; (Exchange, ISA, SQL, Live Communication, Sharepoint κλπ; )
Έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ με child-domains; Inter-Domain ή Inter-Forrest trusts;
Έχεις φτιάξει scriptάκια εκμεταλλευόμενος το WMI;
Γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει system hive;

----------


## JS

pvas άμα έφτασες στο σημείο να σου την πέσει και ο microsoftάκιας mindfox είσαι για κλάμματα  ::   ::   ::   ::  


Ps. Ευχαριστώ ρε Κώστα για την παρατήρηση σχετικά με την assembly και για τους drivers...με γλίτωσες απο ένα flame  ::

----------


## cirrus

> Ps. Ευχαριστώ ρε Κώστα για την παρατήρηση σχετικά με την assembly και για τους drivers...με γλίτωσες απο ένα flame


My thoughts exactly  ::   ::

----------


## pvas

> Δεν υπάρχει Assembly για λειτουργικά, μόνο για επεξεργαστές. Έτσι λοιπόν, το μόνο που μπορεί να έκανες, είναι να είχες κάποιο compiler για Assembly σε x86 αρχιτεκτονική.


Η Assembly είναι πράγματι για επεξεργαστές, και ποτέ δεν ισχυρίστηκα το αντίθετο. Όταν λέμε Win32 Assembly δεν αναφερόμαστε φυσικά στον compiler, αλλά στο framework (Win32).



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από pvas
> 
>  Κανένα λειτουργικό δε σε περιορίζει στην γνώση και στο πόσο θα εμβαθύνεις σε αυτό. Όσον αφορά τους drivers, στο Linux δεν τους κάνεις συνέχεια reinstall επειδή δεν υπάρχουν... Από τα Windows 2000/XP ακόμα και πάνω η υποστήριξη σε hardware δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την αντίστοιχη του Linux στο οποίο κανένας δε μπορεί να σου πει με βεβαιότητα αν κάποια συσκευή υποστηρίζεται ή όχι. Και να συμπληρώσω πως στην πλειοψηφία του hardware που κυκλοφορεί δεν απαιτείται καν restart μετά την εγκατάσταση του σχετικού driver. Αυτό είναι μια λανθασμένη εντύπωση που έχει προκληθεί από τους installers των drivers.
> 
> 
> Χμμ, εδώ δίνεις ρεσιτάλ γνώσεων... Δεν υπάρχουν drivers... ΟΚ, αυτό σημαίνει ότι το Linux σαν λειτουργικό, δεν δίνει ένα ομοιόμορφο τρόπο επικοινωνίας με το hardware, άρα κάθε πρόγραμμα ενσωματώνει και κώδικα για κάτι τέτοιο. Που σημαίνει δηλαδή ότι όταν φορτώνεις quagga για routing, έχει μέσα και κώδικα για τον τρόπο πρόσβασης στη μνήμη, το σκληρό δίσκο, την κάρτα γραφικών, το πληκτρολόγιο, το RTC του motherboard (για να μην αναφερθώ καν στο θέμα διαχείρισης των Interrupts και των διευθύνσεων μνήμης που είναι reserved για τις θύρες επέκτασης)
> Αααααχχχχχχ, δεν φτάνει που δεν ξέρεις, πας να το παίξεις και ξερόλας...


Θα μπορούσα να αρχίσω να κατηγορώ κόσμο για το κατά πόσο ξέρει Ελληνικά, αλλά καθώς και εγώ δεν πάω πίσω σε αυτό, απλά να διευκρινίσω πως όταν λέω ότι "στο Linux δεν υπάρχουν drivers", δεν εννοώ πως δεν χρησιμοποιείται η τεχνολογία του driver, αλλά πως είναι ένα λειτουργικό για το οποίο οι κατασκευαστές hardware δε δίνουν την προτεραιότητα στο να γράψουν drivers για το hardware τους. Αποτέλεσμα να υπάρχουν συσκευές για τις οποίες δεν υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι/γραμμένοι/έτοιμοι/δοκιμασμένοι drivers.



> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> By the way, σου μιλάει ο άνθρωπος που θεωρεί το linux 'αργό' και υποτυπώδες σε σχέση με άλλα open source projects (μόνο το debian πάει να κάνει κάτι τελευταίος)
> 
> 
> Αργό και υποτυπώδες. Τι άλλο χρειάζεται να ακούσει κανείς για να βγάλει τα συμπεράσματά του; Μήπως ήθελες να πεις κάτι άλλο...





> Μπορείς να μου πεις σε τι σύστημα έκανες τις μετρήσεις σου για να βγάλεις το συμπέρασμα ότι το Linux είναι πιο αργό από τα Windows;
> Τι προγράμματα έτρεξες για τις μετρήσεις;


Τις μετρήσεις δεν τις έκανα εγώ και δε συμφωνώ ότι το Linux είναι "αργό". Ένα λειτουργικό πολύ δύσκολα χαρακτηρίζεται ως αργό, καθώς αποτελείται από ένα κάρο τελείως διαφορετικών λειτουργιών. Ας απαντήσει σχετικά λοιπόν αυτός που το είπε και μην το φορτώνεις σε εμένα!



> pvas άμα έφτασες στο σημείο να σου την πέσει και ο microsoftάκιας mindfox είσαι για κλάμματα


Λίγο ακόμα αντέχω  :: 



> Ps. Ευχαριστώ ρε Κώστα για την παρατήρηση σχετικά με την assembly και για τους drivers...με γλίτωσες απο ένα flame


Έχω ήδη απαντήσει σε αυτό, πρόκειται για καθαρή παρεξήγηση.



> [Θα ήθελα σε παρακαλώ να μου πεις τι εμπειρία έχεις από πλατφόρμα Microsoft (και δεν εννοώ μόνο τα XP )
> 
> Έχεις στήσει ποτέ σου domain;
> Έχεις παίξει με Group policies;
> Έχεις δουλέψει καθόλου τους servers της Microsoft; (Exchange, ISA, SQL, Live Communication, Sharepoint κλπ; )
> Έχεις δουλέψει ποτέ με child-domains; Inter-Domain ή Inter-Forrest trusts;
> Έχεις φτιάξει scriptάκια εκμεταλλευόμενος το WMI;
> Γνωρίζεις τι σημαίνει system hive;


Έχω παίξει με domain, forests, group polices.
System Hive είναι η βάση (για db μιλάμε) στην οποία είναι αποθηκευμένο το registry των Windows.



> Sorry που θα το πω, αλλά νομίζω ότι είσαι ψεύτης και φαφλατάς. Και μόνο από τα λεγόμενά σου φαίνεται ότι δεν γνωρίζεις.


Από τη στιγμή που το reply σου με αγγίζει και προσωπικά, ευχαρίστως να απαντήσω σε εσένα αλλά και σε οποιονδήποτε άλλο ενδιαφερόμενο σε προσωπικό επίπεδο (Private Messages) και σε όση έκταση θέλετε. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γυρίσουμε το thread σε flame...

----------


## racer

Εγώ είπα οτι είναι αργό και υποτυπώδες σε σχέση με άλλα open source projects. Δεν είπα οτι είναι αργό σε σχέση με τα windows....έλεος!

Κατα τα άλλα τι να πώ, σε αναλάβανέ άλλοι ...  ::

----------


## mindfox

Ααααχ, κάτι ξέρουν όσοι λένε "Googlισέ το".

Θαύματα κάνει το άτιμο.

Προσωπική επίθεση "έφαγες" διότι προκάλεσες με το ύφος που είπες ότι όταν εσύ ερχόσουνα, κάποιοι άλλοι πήγαιναν. Αν είσαι λογικός άνθρωπος, θα συμφωνήσεις ότι δημιουργεί αντιπάθειες τέτοιου είδους συμπεριφορά.

Όχι ταπεινός, ότι low profile, αλλά όχι και "Master of the Universe".
Συμφωνείς;

----------


## pvas

> Όχι ταπεινός, ότι low profile, αλλά όχι και "Master of the Universe".
> Συμφωνείς;


yup  ::

----------


## vaf

Κε γεια να ροίξουμαι ακώμα ππερεισωτερω τω επυπαιδω:

I AM XMAN

 ::

----------


## ngia

> "Ανοίξτε ένα νέο έγγραφο Word και γράψτε
> 
> = rand (200,99)
> 
> Πατήστε enter και μετα 3 δευτερόλεπτα... θα δείτε γιατι ακόμα και η 
> αμερικάνικη Microsoft δεν μπορεί εξηγήσει γιατι συμβαινει αυτο."

----------

